
Thoughtbot: Team Rotations - bkudria
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/1133585959/team-rotations
======
bradleyjoyce
cross-posting my comment on the blog: Great post, thanks for sharing... I
really like this idea! At the previous company I worked for context switching
was a huge issue that killed productivity and developer happiness. I've
noticed I'm keenly aware of trying to mitigate this issue now that I've
started my own Rails consulting company. If we ever get to 20 people, this is
an approach I'll definitely want to implement.

